# Custom stainless steel exhausts aberdeen/shire area



## dstroi (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all, anyone know of custom stainless steel ehaust maker in Aberdeen/shire area?


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

Turriff Tyres have a custom exhaust specialist

http://turrifftyres.co.uk/node/14181#overlay-context=


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

LindenH said:


> Turriff Tyres have a custom exhaust specialist
> 
> http://turrifftyres.co.uk/node/14181#overlay-context=


Son does does the Alloy wheels and exhausts and his dad the tyres side really nice guys and honest IMHO


----------

